# Dad teaching his kid



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesterday Zorch started teaching Fancy to defend _(I've seen him do this with many pups)_ He'll charge me when I have the pup snarling and growling, back away, do it again hit me on the leg. 
He will continue to do this until the pup goes after him. When the pup lights up in anyway, bark, jump at him whatever, he turns and runs. _(just like beginning agitation level with human decoy)_
Now it would swell me up, to be able to say I taught him this, But I aint, so I wont.
Sometimes it still amazes me, keep quiet, watch the dogs interact.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

No walleye dont come in till the 4th


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is so wonderful when an animal understands what you're doing and starts helping without your teaching it to help. Wish you had that on video!

I had a similar situation occur 3 times here: (all with goats)

1. A 250 lb Alpine buck saw David pulling a wagon with a 26 ft long cedar tree trunk laying on it and me at one end trying to balance that trunk as we walked. This buck came over, put his head on the back of the wagon and pushed the entire 300 ft distance to the barn.

2. An alpine doe (3 yrs old) saw I was having a hard time trimming hooves of the other goats. She came over and butted and talked to that goat the entire time I was trimming. The goat would stand still while she was doing that. She got to where she would do this with the majority of the goats when I was trimming hooves.

3. My two large dogs accidentally knocked me down by playing too closely to my legs. I yelled "no" and one dog stopped; but the other thought I was playing and continued to pounce on me. One of my large Nubian does came over and butted that dog 3 times before it stopped pouncing.

Gotta love animals who think for themselves!


----------



## Tiili (Apr 17, 2013)

Your buck helping out on own accord sounds great, I know nothing about goats lol.
But your dog not respecting your personal space or listening is not. 

As for assuming OP was a trolling, seems logical as keeping and breeding a dog that shows aggression without prompting and even goes as far as contacting with owner seems like an less than stellar idea to put it mildly.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiili said:


> Your buck helping out on own accord sounds great, I know nothing about goats lol.
> But your dog not respecting your personal space or listening is not.
> 
> As for assuming OP was a trolling, seems logical as keeping and breeding a dog that shows aggression without prompting and even goes as far as contacting with owner seems like an less than stellar idea to put it mildly.


This reminds me of DD's 13 year old friend over to visit. She was playing/running away from my young lgd and encouraging jumping up along with mouthing. I put a big stop to that quick. After that, both girls were reminded of the dog's purpose and how friends should behave around her. Gees, she's 120 lbs, just knocking somebody down could be damaging.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> It is so wonderful when an animal understands what you're doing and starts helping without your teaching it to help. Wish you had that on video!
> 
> I had a similar situation occur 3 times here: (all with goats)
> 
> ...


Yeah I do love it, sometimes it still amazes me, but I just remember what my Grandpa used to say "The dog already knows everything you want it to do! It is up to you to ask them so they understand"

For putting the video's up, I post them to You-tube then copy and paste the link using the globe with chain link button on the control panel.



wendle said:


> This reminds me of DD's 13 year old friend over to visit. She was playing/running away from my young lgd and encouraging jumping up along with mouthing. I put a big stop to that quick. After that, both girls were reminded of the dog's purpose and how friends should behave around her. Gees, she's 120 lbs, just knocking somebody down could be damaging.


 Well I'm not sure what a dd is, but I do totally understand you stopping it, even if our use of dogs is in completely different directions. Mouthing, dirty bites _(front teeth use, not full commitment to the bite) _or jumping on anything they are not taking down, has no place with my dogs. Since he is retired from competitive pulling I have slimmed him down to about 115lb, he has pulled over 10,000lbs, so if he takes someone down it is like they got hit by a truck
Never did I say the dog was not listening, being aggressive ect, these were all in the mind of the the Assumer. I said the alpha canine of the pack was teaching a younger member the responsibility for their charge, i.e. to defend:grin:. _(Same as a herding dog teaching a pup to move sheep through a gate)_
From a very early age they are taught to stop whatever they are doing no matter how much fun, or how intense the situation. Just stop.
Here is a little clip with some of them playin rough in the river with a new to the pack grown dog _(rescue/rehab)_, at 1 point I cant see if her head is under water so I call them off, they stop.
http://youtu.be/-uDbVydeqD0


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Rock what a great stream and those dogs appear to be having loads of fun while still alert to your commands. Nice job! 

OMG. and of course I could be wrong; but, Tiili, it appears to me you're just a bit naive about dogs in general.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

In Tiili's defense, I suspect being a newby they didn't realize this is a guard dog forum. It's ok to encourage human aggression. It's not a lgd forum where farmers might me a little more concerned about the danger and liability of having a human aggressive livestock protector.


----------

